# What sign is your true love?



## NYchic (Jan 13, 2008)

Your True Love Is an Aries







Why you'll love an Aries:

An Aries has the red-hot seduction skills to woo you

Never boring, an Aries will give you the romantic challenge you crave!

Why an Aries will love you:

You have the intensity and energy to go head to head with your Aries...

And the undying passion to keep an Aries coming back for more.

*What Sign Is Your True Love?*

Blogthings - What Sign Is Your True Love?

The funny thing is I always end up liking Aries guys. I am like in love with an Aries guy right now ( :


----------



## Anna (Jan 13, 2008)

mine is a taurus....jeffys a pisces...


----------



## Ricci (Jan 13, 2008)

Cant tfind that Link

Mines a Leo Im a Gemini (A perfect match!!!)


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 13, 2008)

I also got a taurus. The Ronster is a cancer lol


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jan 13, 2008)

Your True Love Is a Gemini 

Why you'll love a Gemini:

Witty and sharp, a Gemini can keep up with your fast (and ever changing) mind.

You're both fun loving and free spirits. You and a Gemini can enjoy each other without expectations.

Why a Gemini will love you:

Not only can you keep up with a Gemini's sharp tongue, you can introduce a challenge or two...

You're appetite for fun and novelty will keep a Gemini interested - at least for a bit longer than usual!


----------



## kissedbyfire (Jan 13, 2008)

A Capricorn?! Naw, don't think so. At least they didn't say virgo. So far my best match as been an Aries/Taurus cusp. I'm a Taurus myself. But the Aries influence gives them enough spark and fire to keep me interested. I say they're a Taurus with hot sauce. The current boy is Aries/Taurus cusp.


----------



## bCreative (Jan 13, 2008)

gemini


----------



## bella1342 (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm Aries, and it says my perfect match is a Scorpio.


----------



## Ricci (Jan 13, 2008)

Hmm Im a Gemini and this sounds exactly like me Not only can you keep up with a Gemini's sharp tongue, you can introduce a challenge or two...


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jan 14, 2008)

i'm a gemini. i got scorpio.


----------



## NYchic (Jan 14, 2008)

oh i forgot to mention my sign.

i am a cancer which sucks cuz I am too sensitive ugh


----------



## speedy (Jan 14, 2008)

Mine said Scorpio, my SO is a virgo. I've had a few relationships with scorpio's and we do not get on at all.


----------



## Killah Kitty (Jan 17, 2008)

Awww mine said my perfect match is a Cancer. My bf of 2 years is a Cancer





Im a Libra, I guess its pretty true, all the Cancers I ever known, we get along really well.


----------



## MaddyBoo718 (Jan 17, 2008)

***Your True Love Is an Aquarius***

Why you'll love an Aquarius:

Independent yet devoted, you'll appreciate the unique approach to love Aquarius takes.

You both see love as a bit of a game, and Aquarius will challenge you until you're completely hooked.

Why an Aquarius will love you:

You're secure enough to give Aquarius tons of space - even if it means separate interests and friends.

You have the brains to keep Aquarius engaged and curious. And the passion to change the world together!

What Sign Is Your True Love?

Blogthings - What Sign Is Your True Love?

I'm a Cancer and my boyfriend of a year and a half (best friend since 3rd grade!) is an Aquarius! Awwhhh lol!


----------

